# Sonoma County Weater is Stellar



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

I got in 35 miles at noon on the road headed towards Bodega Bay out of Rohnet Park, then covered Spring Hill road back into Petaluma, Pengrove and back home to Rohnert Park. 

Good riding here.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep, been getting in similar length rides on the weekends up here in and around Windsor-Healdsburg and 20 mile nightly rides during the week, although some of them are getting shortened a bit with the shorter days, not looking forward to the time change and colder weather.


----------

